# sage super barista any good v gaggia classic



## cracker666

Thoughts pls.

These can be negative but please on subject and constructive.


----------



## Xpenno

Which model sage are you referring to, I'm not sure I've heard of this model.


----------



## jeebsy

This is the one that was being touted as the CLassic killer:

http://www.breville.com.au/the-duo-temptm-pro.html


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Is that available in the UK?


----------



## jeebsy

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20138-New-Sage-little-machine

I'm not sure if DFK actually had one?


----------



## cracker666

Its the barista express.

Has a built in grinder, tamper, gauge, wand,


----------



## cracker666

http://www.johnlewis.com/sage-by-heston-blumenthal-barista-express-bean-to-cup-coffee-machine-silver/p501146?navAction=jump

This one


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Is that the one that Boots Reviewed for Sage?


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> Is that the one that Boots Reviewed for Sage?


Nope mine was the oraclry at £1500

Self tamping and a dB......


----------



## jeebsy

cracker666 said:


> http://www.johnlewis.com/sage-by-heston-blumenthal-barista-express-bean-to-cup-coffee-machine-silver/p501146?navAction=jump
> 
> This one


I'd rather have a classic and a £300 quid grinder


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Nope mine was the oraclry at £1500
> 
> Self tamping and a dB......


Where is said review?


----------



## Mrboots2u

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19208-Sage-By-Heston-Blumenthal-The-Oracle&highlight=oracle



jeebsy said:


> Where is said review?


----------



## Xpenno

Personally I'd go for the duo temp pro and then get a super jolly or something. Very similar price wise but I think you will get much better coffee as a result.

The sage has a more accurate temp control than the classic and heats up quickly. At this price point I think the sage is a better machine.

I owned a classic but never owned the sage so I'm going on specs and experience of the more expensive sage machines.


----------



## inkydog

Has anyone on here tried the Sage Duo Temp Pro yet?

It's at John Lewis for £375. I'm trying to decide between that and a new Silvia.


----------



## Glenn

That's expensive but the Heston link is likely the cause of the price increase

In Aus/NZ they are about half that price (£ to $)

At the lower price I'd say the low pressure pre-infusion and PID is a good feature - much like a Classic with Auber PID - but cheaper

Check if Lakeland or Bella Barista sell them before buying from John Lewis


----------



## inkydog

Thanks neither stock them at the moment. I think the Temp Duo was only released here in December, but I could be wrong on that.


----------



## cracker666

In the end we bought the Gaggia Classic, tons of support, spare parts galore, loads of modifactions available.

I still wonder wonder though what if we spent 499 and bought the Sage.


----------



## jiinx72

inkydog said:


> Thanks neither stock them at the moment. I think the Temp Duo was only released here in December, but I could be wrong on that.


Seeing this reply is late but Lake land been sticking these fir awhile now add their lifetime warranty the Duo Temp Pro would take my vote. You are looking at upgrading the steam wand then depending what you want from your add on PID a min of £100. You get all that for £350 with the added steam purge or active temp cooling after steaming.


----------



## jiinx72

cracker666 said:


> In the end we bought the Gaggia Classic, tons of support, spare parts galore, loads of modifactions available.
> 
> I still wonder wonder though what if we spent 499 and bought the Sage.


Still a go is machine. But the new Classics are not as good as the older versions. Also Sage spares and service getting top marks from people like has bean. Atm 499 gets you the Barista Express which is a vgood starter machine. More control over the Classic or the DTP. Eventually a stand alone grinder is a must. But for newcomers the built in grinder is perfect, and again Lakelands Lifetime warranty means no extra money if something goes wrong.


----------



## jiinx72

Glenn said:


> That's expensive but the Heston link is likely the cause of the price increase
> 
> In Aus/NZ they are about half that price (£ to $)
> 
> At the lower price I'd say the low pressure pre-infusion and PID is a good feature - much like a Classic with Auber PID - but cheaper
> 
> Check if Lakeland or Bella Barista sell them before buying from John Lewis


You're forgetting the 20% Vat sting on top and yes having his bald nut dud not help.


----------

